# General > Upcoming Events >  Woodhill results online

## davhope

Hi Guys
Results seem to up now, no luck this year for me but best wishes to those who drew a block,
Cheers.

----------


## MB

Didn't even know it was running. I was checking the website regularly, then gave up/forgot 😢

----------


## Barefoot

Same, assumed it wasn't running after looking a number of times, oh well.

----------


## 2SMOKA

Was lucky enough to finally win a ballot this year, really looking forward to it. 
Does anyone know where we can see a map of the blocks, or do they send this out closer to the time?

----------


## MB

They will send out maps. They have done that in previous years.

----------

